# Georgia Southern Football



## SigEp614 (Sep 28, 2011)

How about those Eagles?  3-0, ranked number 1 in the country, averaging 48.3 ppg, and over 500 total yards.  We're all looking for that 7th national title!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2011)

SigEp614 said:


> How about those Eagles?  3-0, ranked number 1 in the country, averaging 48.3 ppg, and over 500 total yards.  We're all looking for that 7th national title!


That's awesome!
See you in November!


----------



## radams1228 (Sep 28, 2011)

I was at the game Saturday....had a great time!! First game I've been to in about 6 years. So glad to be back living close enough.  Apparently the wife had a good time too.....she's already found out about season tickets for next year!!

They did look good on Saturday. Jaybo didn't even play in the second half..... the #2 guy was very solid.  Saw a few weaknesses on the defensive side.....not sure we really want to face a good passing QB that can get the ball out in a hurry. Our D line is fast and kept WCU's QB in a hurry most of the night, but on the quick short routes they could move pretty well.

On a side note.....eat plenty before you go inside!! I couldn't believe how high the prices have gotten in the last 6 years.  

BUT it was still a lot of fun and the whole family had a GREAT time. Hoping to catch another one or two before the season is over.


----------



## SigEp614 (Sep 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That's awesome!
> See you in November!



yea, hopefully it won't be as ugly as they're predicting.


----------



## SigEp614 (Sep 28, 2011)

radams1228 said:


> I was at the game Saturday....had a great time!! First game I've been to in about 6 years. So glad to be back living close enough.  Apparently the wife had a good time too.....she's already found out about season tickets for next year!!
> 
> They did look good on Saturday. Jaybo didn't even play in the second half..... the #2 guy was very solid.  Saw a few weaknesses on the defensive side.....not sure we really want to face a good passing QB that can get the ball out in a hurry. Our D line is fast and kept WCU's QB in a hurry most of the night, but on the quick short routes they could move pretty well.
> 
> ...




The #2 quarterback is a monster and the #3 guy is arguably better than #2.  As for the pass defense, they'll get better and if they don't, the offense has enough weapons to outscore most teams.  


In terms of concession prices, they have gone up but they needed too.  With GSU making a push for D-1, money is the only hinderance as of now.  An extra dollar for a hotdog is a small price to pay to help the team advance.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 28, 2011)

Great to see the Eagles back - GO GSU! The year I started school there they had just started football - played a prison team as I remember in their first scrimmage. Watched them at Statesboro High play Catawba? Three years later -NC! Erk was the man. Then CPJ and more NC's. Been a while but glad to see we are back.


----------



## dark horse (Sep 28, 2011)

With the current success of GT expect Monken to soon be in demand if he has the type of year it looks like they will have.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 28, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Great to see the Eagles back - GO GSU! The year I started school there they had just started football - played a prison team as I remember in their first scrimmage. Watched them at Statesboro High play Catawba? Three years later -NC! Erk was the man. Then CPJ and more NC's. Been a while but glad to see we are back.



thats right you were on the prison team,right? I made it to Statesboro 1 year before Doeboy and the football program was really more like a club sport. Got to meet the great Erk Russell face to face and was in awe. Also got to be the frat league Sigma Nu qb which was sorta like a prison team qb..


----------



## SigEp614 (Sep 28, 2011)

dark horse said:


> With the current success of GT expect Monken to soon be in demand if he has the type of year it looks like they will have.



I'm worried about this.  After watching Navy play South Carolina pretty close and then seeing GT's success, the option is going to draw a lot of attention.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 28, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> thats right you were on the prison team,right? I made it to Statesboro 1 year before Doeboy and the football program was really more like a club sport. Got to meet the great Erk Russell face to face and was in awe. Also got to be the frat league Sigma Nu qb which was sorta like a prison team qb..



Man - you are old...........


----------



## SigEp614 (Oct 1, 2011)

todays game is going to be streaming but without audio.  I'll probably just listen to it on the radio.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/elon-phoenix-athletics


----------



## steeleagle (Oct 1, 2011)

Since my handle is steeleagle, GO SOUTHERN!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 1, 2011)

body slammed Elon today..I just checked the Eagle roster..man nearly all the players are Ga kids, gotta love it.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 1, 2011)

Glad to see my Eagle back on top where they belong.

Was at Southern from 85 - 89 and worked as an equipment mgr for the football team.  Highlight was the night we played UTC when Erk started calling me by my name, not "Hey Manager".


----------



## kfranz (Oct 2, 2011)

Definitely getting the season off to a great start.  Looking forward to beating the snot out of Furman, Appy, and all the other teams on the way to Frisco for #7.  I think the Alabama game is going to be kinda lame though.  We have playoffs the following week and they have Auburn, probalby going to be a battle of second stringers while the first string guys practice for a more important game.


----------



## SigEp614 (Oct 2, 2011)

kfranz said:


> Definitely getting the season off to a great start.  Looking forward to beating the snot out of Furman, Appy, and all the other teams on the way to Frisco for #7.  I think the Alabama game is going to be kinda lame though.  We have playoffs the following week and they have Auburn, probalby going to be a battle of second stringers while the first string guys practice for a more important game.



I can see Monken leaving a few guys in just to keep things from being to ugly.

Great game yesterday, i think GSU is the real deal this year.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 8, 2011)

My bud Darius Eubanks has turned into a stud down there. He is representing hard nose Thomson football mighty well. Bust some heads Dbanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2011)

Next time ya'll are at a home game look for a huge white 40' Renegade RV.  Looks like a 18 wheeler, that'll be my brother !!


----------



## ramblinrack (Oct 8, 2011)

fatboy84 said:


> Glad to see my Eagle back on top where they belong.
> 
> Was at Southern from 85 - 89 and worked as an equipment mgr for the football team.  Highlight was the night we played UTC when Erk started calling me by my name, not "Hey Manager".




erk called you derwood?


----------



## jabb06 (Oct 8, 2011)

Whose house?


----------



## deerslayer357 (Oct 8, 2011)

OUR HOUSE!  Go Eagles!

Anybody going to Homecoming on Nov. 5th?


----------



## jabb06 (Oct 8, 2011)

We are at every home game...going to wofford & alabama away games this year.About to head out to the house that ERK built now ! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EAGLES !


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gata


----------



## steeleagle (Oct 9, 2011)

jabb06 said:


> Eagles beat Chattanooga 28-21.we are 5-0 now



The final was 28-27.  Not sure that I would have gone for 2.


----------



## SigEp614 (Oct 9, 2011)

that was a close game, I'm mad I missed it.  I'll be at the rest of the home games this year.  GATA Eagles!


----------



## jcountry (Oct 9, 2011)

I am going to the Furman game.  I hope GSU is not so sloppy.  They fumbled about 5 times against Chattanooga, and that cannot continue.

I hope they keep it together-and don't fumble no more!  Furman is always good, but hopefully GSU will play better than they did this week.  Got lucky-big time!


----------



## ROAM (Oct 12, 2011)

no kidding, we just weren't prepared for that running 2nd or 3rd string QB.  It made for an exciting fourth quarter though.  I'm glad they went for two, I'm not sure we could have held another drive like that last one they put down.  
Im proud to say that there is a new feeling in the air around here since Monken.  I have not seen this many folks excited about GSU football in the last 10 yrs.  GATA


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 13, 2011)

GOOD LUCK TO THE EAGLE NATION IN THEIR GAME AGAINST FURMAN.  

I have got a lot of money buried somewhere on the GSU campus and I have a Daughter and Son-in-law that both are graduates of GSU.  They live in Statesboro and both of them work on campus.  They love EAGLE football and since my money was invested there as well, I also have become a "rabid" Eagle fan during the past several years.  I have been to many games during the past several years and it has become very habit forming too.  I think that Coach Jeff Monken has motivated this team back to the days of Erk Russell and it is wonderful to see such an attitude.  I really like Coach Monken's style as he is really a very laid back guy and so down to earth with everyone.

 I would like to remind everyone that the game on October 22nd will be the annual Military Appreciation Day game.  It is an awesome day that will make you very proud of our Military personnel around the world.  I remember last year with various military personnel on the field during the pre-game ceremonies and the flight of "FREEDOM" as he flew from the top of the stadium, it just gave me an awesome feeling to be an American and a GSU Eagle fan.

GO EAGLES !!!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 13, 2011)

Put an Eagle 6 on it!!!
I really like this coach at my daughters (soph)university.
I think they are lucky to have Monken.


----------



## huntfourfun (Oct 13, 2011)

fatboy84 said:


> Glad to see my Eagle back on top where they belong.
> 
> Was at Southern from 85 - 89 and worked as an equipment mgr for the football team.  Highlight was the night we played UTC when Erk started calling me by my name, not "Hey Manager".



He called you fatboy back then too?


----------



## SigEp614 (Oct 13, 2011)

Monken has been great for the team.  Furman's going to be a tough game I'm afraid.  Their quarterback is pretty good and we all know our pass defense isn't that strong.  Hopefully we'll be able to score enough points to keep it from being a big deal.


----------



## carter (Oct 13, 2011)

could be a #1 vs a #1 has that ever happened ?


----------



## SigEp614 (Oct 17, 2011)

That would be a cool way to play the Alabama game, if we were both ranked #1.

Great game against Furman Saturday.  Scoring 50 points is always a good thing.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 17, 2011)

ramblinrack said:


> erk called you derwood?




Yeap...  Called me a few other things before he got around to that though.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 17, 2011)

huntfourfun said:


> He called you fatboy back then too?


----------



## jdgator (Oct 17, 2011)

The second string QB, Izzy Youyute, could be very good in a year or two. He made a great TD drive in the 4th quarter against furman, playing with the rest of the 2nd string. He punched in acouple great runs. I like our depth.


----------



## SigEp614 (Oct 23, 2011)

7-0, lets keep the streak going!


----------



## bigsack (Oct 24, 2011)

Im not talking smack here, but be honest. Would ya'll wana play UTC again?  They are the only ones who's played ya'll close so far.  Good luck in Boone N.C.!


----------



## SigEp614 (Oct 16, 2012)

GSU is 5-1 this season and in 1st place in the Southern Conference

GATA


----------



## Grand Slam (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm pulling for the Eagles to GATA. Show PJ a little something the week before we play the dawgs.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Oct 16, 2012)

SigEp614 said:


> GSU is 5-1 this season and in 1st place in the Southern Conference
> 
> GATA



Thinking the QB change had really had a positive effect on the offense. This very well could be the year for the 7th flag!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 16, 2012)

Go Eagles!


----------



## SigEp614 (Oct 21, 2012)

Big win over Furman. Eagles move to 6-1!

GATA


----------



## SigEp614 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, its that time again. The Eagles are in the playoffs, hoping for their 7th National Title. They take on Central Arkansas at 2pm today. It should be on ESPN3. 

Hopefully the Eagles can hang their 7th flag at the end of the season because it's looking like thy'll be playing in the Sun Belt next year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hail Blue!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2012)

Love those Eagles, too! 

SOAR EAGLES!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 1, 2012)

As long as their not playing the DAWGS, I'll pull for'em. 


Go EAGLES


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

7-0 Eagles in the 1st quarter.
My daughter( flag corp) is stuck in the dorm with the flu.


----------



## SigEp614 (Dec 2, 2012)

Big win for the Eagles! 24-16 was the final score.

The team is headed to play Old Dominion saturday and the game is on ESPN.


----------

